# انتا عايز مني ايه بقي ..............



## kawasaki (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتا يارب عايز مني ايه ؟؟؟*
*اشمعني انا عن دون الناس اللي بيحصلي كدا .*
*هو مفيش غيري*
*مفيش الا انا بس اللي اشيل كل شويه الطين فوق دماغي ؟؟؟*
*انتا مش قلت طوبا للرجل الذي لم يجلس في مجلس المستهزئين وفي ماشوره المنافقين لم يقف؟؟؟*
*طب انا لابعرف منافقين ولا مستهزئين*
*انتا بتعذبني يعني ولا عايز تعمل فيا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما في كل صلاه بقولك بلاش انا تمتحني .بلاش انا تجربني ....انا بلاش .*
*بتخلي ولادك يبهدلوني ليه ؟؟؟؟*
*واشمعني انا بالذات ؟؟؟ هو مفيش في مصر غيري؟*
*مفيش حد الا انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما انا ماشي زي ما انتا عايز . مفوتلكش صلاه .*
*بسهرلك طول اليل اعملك قربان.*
*قصرت معاك في حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما انتا اخدت امي واختي مني *
*ومفتحتش بقي *
*خت اللي ابويا ادهاوني ومفتحتش بوقي برضه *
*مش عيالك قشطوني ؟؟؟؟ وسيبتني وخلتهم ياخدوا كل حاجه مني ؟*
*مش خلتهم يرموني في الشارع ؟؟؟*
*فتحت بوقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما انا قاعد كافي خيري شري وقافل بوقي وراضي وساكت .*
*وبرضووووووووووووووووووووو تقوم باعتلي حد من ولادك يكسرني ويقطع في اللي جابوني *
*هو انا ناقص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ناقص انا تكسير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هو ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*كل مايكون حد عايز يفش غله ! يفش فيا انا ؟؟؟؟؟*
*مفيش غير وائل .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الله يقطع وائل وسنين وائل *
*ما انا بقالي اكتر من سنه وانا راكب المواصلات ابص علي الصليب اللي فوق كنيستك اللي نوره مطفي واقولك يارب اصلح حالي ....يارب اصلح حالي *
*قوم اليوم اللي تبعت ولادك فيه ابص علي الصليب بتاعك الاقيه منور .*
*وانا افتكر ان دي علامه منك .وهاتصلح حالي خلاص *
*برضووووووووووووووووو عمال تبعت عيالك يمرمطوني *
*وفوق دا كله بتعيني *

*بتوضبني يعني ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما الناس كلها زي الفل *
*مفيش الا انا *
*لا انتا عايز تموتني *
*ولا عايز تبعد عيالك عني *

*هما عيالك يعني وانا اللي زرع شطاني *
*طب اروح لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*وانتو يا مشرفين واداره *
*عايزين تفصلوني افصلوني *

*ما انا متعود علي الطرد............*
*هي جت عليكم *

*الراجل روحتله البيت اعمله خدمه *
*خدمه ياعالم *
*انا اللي هاخدمه ...*
*لعن سلسفين اللي جابوني وشتمني بامي *
*لمجرد اني كنت مسلم *
*زي ما يكون محدش كان مسلم الا انا ؟؟؟؟؟*


*انا مش عارف يارب انتا سايبني ليه *
*لمنك بتخدني  ولا بتخلي عيالك يسيبوني *


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2013)

معرفتش اديلك تقييم تانى 
انا مش عارفه ايه حصل معاك , بس ياساكى كلنا لما بنمر بظروف صعبة بنفتكر ان احنا بس اللى بنمر بيها وكأن ربنا مستقصدنا 
بس مش ديه الحقيقة , ولما تخرج من التجربة هتكتشف ده 
وبالنسبة للراجل اللى شتمك, ما يشتم , انت فاكر انك انت بس اللى بتتشتم ؟ صدقنى الناس بتحاول تلاقى اى حاجة على اى حد علشان تشتمه بيها وتعايره بيها 
المشكلة مش فيك خالص , المشكلة فيه هو , هو اللى محتاج علاج , ومحتاج انك تصليله علشان ربنا يشفيه من غبائه ده 
انا عارفه انه اكيد موقف صعب , بس متفكرش فيه كتير لان الغلطة مش غلطتك خالص ولا انت ليك يد فى اى حاجة 

وعلى فكرة مش كل اللى اسمهم مسيحين هما ولاده , فيه مسيحيين بالاسم بس ودول هتقابلهم كتير جدا


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

خلتني ادمع،،، متزعلش أوي كدة خلي أملك في ربنا أكبر من كدة،، "كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله" صدقنـــــي صدقنــــي طول مانت ماشي في طريق ربنا أعرف إن كـــله للخـــــير ,,  وربنا يفرحك


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*
مش عارفة اقولك ايه لان دموعى نزلت وانا بقرا كلامك 
ساكى انا عارفة انك فى حالة صعبة ويمكن الكلام ميريحكش 
لكن كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك ان كلنا بتحصل فى حياتنا مشاكل كبيررررررررة 
واوقات بنضعف ونقول ليه يارب بتعمل فينا كدا 
ومش عيب اننا نقول ده لانه ابونا وحضنه وقلبه مفتوحين لينا 
وهو عارف اننا ضعفا لكن متخليش ابليس يجربك اكتر من كدا 
هو ده هدفه صدقنى لانه شايفك متمسك بربنا وبتصلى وقريب منه 
لازم يعمل حاجة علشان يبعدك عنه ويخليك تقول ليه يارب اشمعنا انا 
ساعتها هو هيقولك شوفت ربنا اللى سبت كل حاجة علشانه معملكش حاجة ازاى 
خليك واثق ان ربنا شايلك خير كتيرررررررررر
فى حياتك وهيعوضك عن السنين اللى كلها الجراد اضعاف مضعفة 
صدقنى ده مش مجرد كلام ده واقع انا عشته ولمسته من ايد ربنا الحنينه وقلبه الكبير 
اللى بيستحمل ولاده مهما قالوا ولا عملوا ومهما ضعفوا 
انا زيك كدا لما بضعف اوقات بقول ليه يارب واشمعنا انا 
لكن برجع بسرعة واقوله سامحنى لانى مش عارفة حكمتك ومشيئتك 
وصدقنى بيمر وقت قليل اووووى وبعرف انه عمل معايا لمصلحتى 
كون واثق انه مهما حصل معاك وانت شايفه غلط ووحش 
صدقنى ده خير ليك حتى لو انت تعبان دلوقتى هتعرف حكمته بعدين 
متخليش الشيطان يسيطر عليك يا ساكى واغلبه بايمانك وبصبرك وتمسك بربنا 
صلى كتير وهو هيبعد عنك  لانه مبسوط وفرحان باللى انت فيه دلوقتى 
وربنا بس اللى قلبه بيتقطع عليك دلوقتى لانك ابنه اللى فداك بدمه 
ولما تعرف حكمته هتعرف انك كنت غلطان 
وبالنسبة للناس اللى بتعاملك وحش سبهم متشغلش دماغك بيهم مهما عملوا 
محدش فينا محبوب من الجميع ربنا نفسه اتهان واترفض من اهله 
واستحمل كل الاهانات علشانا يابختك لما حد يشتمك لانك بقيت مسيحى 
صدقنى ده فخر ليك 
ارجوك يا ساكى اتمسك بربنا لاخر لحظة زى ما انت اتمسكت بيه فى الاول 
وكون واثق فيه وهو هيبعتلك تعزية فى اقرب وقت وانا واثقة من ده 
ربنا معاك ويفرحك ويبعد عنك عدو الخير 
ويحققلك كل امالك واحلامك حسب مشيئته 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بس كل دا ؟
ده ربنا بيحبك اووي صدقني
وربنا مش بيجرب الا اللي بيحبهم
متزعلش من ربنا لما يبعد حاجه عنك
لانه عارف مصلحتك اكتر منك

وبالنسبة للراجل اللي اهانك 
انت المفروض تفرح لانك ابن المسيح دلوقتي
والمسيح نفسه  اتهان كتير
وقال"من لطمك علي خد الايمن اعطي له الايسر"

متزعلش ياكوازكي من ربنا
لان ربنا بيحبك وبيخاف عليك اكتر من نفسك
وعايز مصلحتك في اي حاجه بتحصلك حتي لو مش عاجباك
وربنا يفرح قلبك وينولك كل اللي في بالك
ومتنساش ان "لكل شئ تحت السموات قت"
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aymonded (23 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام لشخصك الحلو يا أجميل أخ حلو، كما قال المرنم : [ وأما أعدائي فأحياء عظموا والذين يبغضونني ظلماً كثروا ] (مزمور 38: 19)، أما لماذا يبغضك الكثيرين لأنه مكتوب: [ أن كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا أنه قد ابغضني قبلكم، لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم لذلك يُبغضكم العالم ] (يوحنا 15: 18 و19)، [ أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله، من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لأنه لا يعرفه ] (1يوحنا 3: 1)
وهذا هو سبب معامله بعض الناس لك: [ من قال أنه في النور وهو يبغض أخاه فهو إلى الآن في الظلمة ] (1يوحنا 2: 9)، [ وأما من يبغض أخاه فهو في الظلمة وفي الظلمة يسلك ولا يعلم أين يمضي لأن الظلمة أعمت عينيه ] (1يوحنا 2: 11)

فلا تتضايق يا أخي الحبيب لأن من هو من الله سيحبك لأنه انتقل من الموت للحياة ويعرف الله فيحب أخاه [ نحن نعلم (كعلامة) إننا قد انتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة لأننا نحب الإخوة، من لا يحب أخاه يبق في الموت ] (1يوحنا 3: 14)، أما من يبغضك فهو لم يعرف الله ولو حتى كان اسمه مسيحي، لأن الذي من النور يحب كل الذين هم مثله في النور، ومن هو من ظلمة لا يرضى بالنور بل يبغضه جداً ويرفضه، لذلك كل من تطاول عليك لم يتطاول على شخصك بل على مسيح الحياة الذي خلقك ووهبك نعمة، وهو الذي وضح لنا منذ بداية الطريق أن العالم لن يحبنا بكل الذين يحيون فيه حسب شهواته ويحيون تحت سلطان الظلمة، فليس كل مسيحي دخل في حرية مجد أولاد الله ويقبل كل إنسان مخلوق على صورة الله، بل يبغض ويكره ويدفع الآخرين عنه، وهذا هو ظلمة الذهن المحتجب عن الله النور وحياة النفس، فطوبى لك لأن لك النور ومبغض من الناس الذين هم مبتعدين عن الله مظلمو الفكر، لكنك مقبول عند مخلصنا وكل الذين هم من النور، فأولاد الله مستحيل يعاملونك بهذه الصورة الشريرة، لأن الذي يدفعونك عنهم ويشتمونك لم يعرفوا المسيح لكنهم يعرفون مسيح التاريخ ولا يؤمنون به إيمان حي لأنهم لا زالوا في الظلمة التي أعمت أعينهم فابغضوا شخص المسيح الذي فيك وليس أنت...

فاطب من الله قوة ليعينك لأن الضيق لن يرفع عنك من جهة الناس لأنهم أشرار يبغضون المسيح الرب ويرفضونه فكيف يقبلوك أن كان الحي الساكن فيك يرفضونه بعناد، فهم لا يرفضوك أنت بل النور الذي فيك فاصغي بقلبك لقول الرسول: [ طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين. افرحوا وتهللوا لأن أجركم عظيم في السماوات، فأنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم ] (متى 5: 11 و12)
[ أيها الأحباء لا تستغربوا البلوى المحرقة التي بينكم حادثة لأجل امتحانكم كأنه أصابكم أمرٌ غريب. بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضاً مبتهجين. أن عُيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم، أما من جهتهم فيُجدف عليه وأما من جهتكم فيُمجد ] (1بطرس 4: 12 - 14)

مجد الله واشكره لأنك بتحمل مع المسيح الرب الصليب ومكتوب: [ لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته ] (فيلبي 3: 10)، فليحل عليك روح مجد المسيح لتفرح في آلامك يا محبوب الله والقديسين، أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير واحترام لشخصك الجميل والمحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## kawasaki (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*


+Sameh+ قال:



			خلتني ادمع،،، متزعلش أوي كدة خلي أملك في ربنا أكبر من كدة،، "كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله" صدقنـــــي صدقنــــي طول مانت ماشي في طريق ربنا أعرف إن كـــله للخـــــير ,, وربنا يفرحك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** ياعم سامح *
*انا معرفش حضرتك اكبر مني ولا اصغر مني *
*مهما يكن انتا فوق دماغي *
*حضرتك قيمت الموضوع وقلتلي اذكرني معاك في صلاتك *

*انا اسف يا اخي مش هاقدر *
*وقلت اقولك لللامانه *
*علشان انا صلاتي بتيجي بالعكس *
*اقوله وفقني ...يفشلني *
*اصلح حالي .....يكسرني *
*وقفلي ولا الحلال  ........يبعتلي شياطين *

*هو مش طايق يسمع صوتي *​


----------



## kawasaki (23 سبتمبر 2013)

وعلى فكرة مش كل اللى اسمهم مسيحين هما ولاده , فيه مسيحيين بالاسم بس ودول هتقابلهم كتير جدا 
[/QUOTE]


*لا ياست الناس *

*المسيحين هما الاصل والباقي فشنك *
*لا يصلح لشئ *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*وقفلي ولا الحلال  ........يبعتلي شياطين
شياطين ؟؟؟

**المسيحين هما الاصل والباقي فشنك *
*لا يصلح لشئ 

فشنك !!!
*​


----------



## aymonded (23 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> * ياعم سامح *
> *انا معرفش حضرتك اكبر مني ولا اصغر مني *
> *مهما يكن انتا فوق دماغي *
> *حضرتك قيمت الموضوع وقلتلي اذكرني معاك في صلاتك *
> ...



أخي المحبوب من الله، لأ يا جميل انت واخد الأمور مش صحيحة لأن الدخول في الألم والضيق وحمل الصليب الرب قاله منذ البداية ولم يضحك على أحد فينا لأنه قال ما أكرب الطريق المؤدي للحياة الأبدية، فطريق الله فيه خسارة وضيق وشدة، لكن حينما نستمر واثقين راسخين في الإيمان الحي نعبر على الضيقة وندخل في خبرة قيامة يسوع، فثق في الله ولا تترك صلاتك واطلب منه نعمة من فوق ليُعينك وقت ضيقك بالصبر لأنه مكتوب: بصبركم تقتنون أنفسكم..

الله معك فعلاً مش قولاً والدخول في سر الآلام دخول سري في المجد الفائق، وحينما تعبر هذه الضيقة بسلام ستشكر الله جداً، لأن بداية الضيق بيبقى صعب وبخاصة أن الإنسان لم يدخل في خبرات كثيرة بعد، وما حدث ويحدث معك يحدث مع كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد، ولو حكيت لك ماذا حدث لي على المستوى الشخصي من يوم ما دخلت في شركة وعلاقة حيه مع شخص المسيح الرب، لن تصدق ما اقوله قط (وأفضل في يوم ما اكتبه لك على المستوى الشخصي فقط)، وبالأكثر حدث لي من مسيحيين وأصدقاء وأقارب ... لأن كما قلت لك الذي من النور يحب كل الذين من النور ولكن الذين في الظلمة يبغضون كل من يحيون في النور، ولا تنسى: [ نعلم اننا نحن من الله والعالم كله قد وضع في الشرير ] (1يوحنا 5: 19).. كن معافي في كل شيء يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين آمين
​


----------



## kawasaki (24 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة اقولك ايه لان دموعى نزلت وانا بقرا كلامك *
> *ساكى انا عارفة انك فى حالة صعبة ويمكن الكلام ميريحكش *
> *لكن كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك ان كلنا بتحصل فى حياتنا مشاكل كبيررررررررة *
> *واوقات بنضعف ونقول ليه يارب بتعمل فينا كدا *
> ...





*حضرتك كنتي لسه عمله موضوع عن البنت اللي في الكنيسه صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*يعني بيخلي باله اهوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*اشمعني انا *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *حضرتك كنتي لسه عمله موضوع عن البنت اللي في الكنيسه صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *يعني بيخلي باله اهوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


*ايوة بيخلى باله يا ساكى وهو واخد باله منك صدقنى 
بس احنا من ضعفنا فاكرين انه سايبنا 
هو بيسمح بالضيق لكن عينه علينا 
وكل اللى بيحصل ده خير لينا 
وزى ما قولتلك ده هدف الشيطان انه يبعدك عن ابوك 
خليك اقوى منه وابعده هو عنك واتمسك بابوك السماوى *​


----------



## kawasaki (24 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *سلام لشخصك الحلو يا أجميل أخ حلو، كما قال المرنم : [ وأما أعدائي فأحياء عظموا والذين يبغضونني ظلماً كثروا ] (مزمور 38: 19)، أما لماذا يبغضك الكثيرين لأنه مكتوب: [ أن كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا أنه قد ابغضني قبلكم، لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم لذلك يُبغضكم العالم ] (يوحنا 15: 18 و19)، [ أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله، من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لأنه لا يعرفه ] (1يوحنا 3: 1)*
> 
> *وهذا هو سبب معامله بعض الناس لك: [ من قال أنه في النور وهو يبغض أخاه فهو إلى الآن في الظلمة ] (1يوحنا 2: 9)، [ وأما من يبغض أخاه فهو في الظلمة وفي الظلمة يسلك ولا يعلم أين يمضي لأن الظلمة أعمت عينيه ] (1يوحنا 2: 11)*
> 
> ...




*يا استاذ ايمن *

*طب اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*
*هو انا ليه بس اللي بيجرالي كده ؟؟*

*انا مابعملش حاجه تزعله مني خالص *
*وحط مليون خط تحت خالص دي *

*بدور علي اي حاجه اعملها علشان يرضي عني *

*صابر وساكت *​


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يا استاذ ايمن *
> 
> *طب اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟*
> *هو انا ليه بس اللي بيجرالي كده ؟؟*
> ...




يا أجمل أخ حلو هو مش طالب لا منك ولا مني حاجة غير أننا نمشي وراه ونحمل الصليب كل يوم ونتبعه، فكل ما يحدث لك هو حمل صليب، وطبعاً هو راضي عنك في صليبه ورضى عنك خلاص لأنه مات لأجلك، ومش انت بس اللي بيجرالك كده ده كل اللي بيعيشوا معاه، فكلنا في نفس ذات الشركة شركة الآلام عينها، لأنه قال في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم، وانا أخوك وشريكك في نفس ذات الضيق وربما بيتم فيَّ ما لم تتخيله، مش هاقدر اكتب هنا ما يحدث معي على وجه التحديد.. 

لكن ما يحدث من آلام لك ولي بسبب معرفتي بالله فائق، فالله مع التجربة بيعطي المنفذ، وهو بيكللنا بالمجد بآلامة المحيية والشافية... فانظر للصليب وانظر لآلام المسيح، فالرسول قال: مع المسيح صُلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ...
فيا أخي الحبيب الله بيدخلك في الطريق العملي لكي يحيا فيك، فالمجد الإلهي بيحل في النفس حينما تدخل في شركة آلام يسوع، لأنه لم يوهب لنا أن نؤمن به فقط، بل نتألم من أجله أيضاًُ.. فكل ألم محسوب لك مجد في المسيح...
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بص يا حبيبي 
انا لاققول كلمتين ورايح علي الشغل الدهيب النقي الابريز 
لازم ينصهر علشان تطلع منة الشوائب 
ويصبح نقيا بلا عيب 
واحنا ربنا بيسمحلنا بظرف جامد
علشان نتنقي ونلجا الية هو مدبر خطة عظيمة لحياتك صدقني زي ما عمل مع يوسف الصديق


----------



## e-Sword (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*



			انتا يارب عايز مني ايه ؟؟؟
اشمعني انا عن دون الناس اللي بيحصلي كدا .
هو مفيش غيري
مفيش الا انا بس اللي اشيل كل شويه الطين فوق دماغي ؟؟؟
انتا مش قلت طوبا للرجل الذي لم يجلس في مجلس المستهزئين وفي ماشوره المنافقين لم يقف؟؟؟
طب انا لابعرف منافقين ولا مستهزئين
انتا بتعذبني يعني ولا عايز تعمل فيا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			واشمعني انا بالذات ؟؟؟ هو مفيش في مصر غيري؟
مفيش حد الا انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا احيك على شجاعتك و صبرك و احتمالك 

ثانيا انا حاسس فعلااااااااااا و بجد بشعورك هذا لأني مريت بة بس حضرتك أصعب واضح بس انا فعلا مرريت باللى انتا فية و مازلت فية بس اوعى تفقد ثقتك بربنا اوعي تفقد رجاءك تمسك بة و اعمل اللى عليك و عايزيك ينفذ حكمة " افضل الندم الى شئ فعلتة خير من أني اندم على خوفى الشديد لفعلة " فلا تخف و ضع كل ثقتك فى شخص المسيح البار و صدقنى انا فعلاااااااااااااا حاسس بيك من فضلك ابوس ايدك لا نفقد أملك و تمسك بطبيتك و جمالك و روحك الطيبة و اهم حاجة حافظ على صلاتك و علاقتك الشخصية مع المسيح و اوعي اوعي اوعي تقول ان كل الناس وحشين لا تهتم بالناس ( فقد فشل كل من حاول ارضاء الجميع ) السيد المسيح معااااااااااااااك و يدبر كل أمورك
*


----------



## kawasaki (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*


e-Sword قال:



أولا احيك على شجاعتك و صبرك و احتمالك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


e-Sword قال:


> *ثانيا انا حاسس فعلااااااااااا و بجد بشعورك هذا لأني مريت بة بس حضرتك أصعب واضح بس انا فعلا مرريت باللى انتا فية و مازلت فية بس اوعى تفقد ثقتك بربنا اوعي تفقد رجاءك تمسك بة و اعمل اللى عليك و عايزيك ينفذ حكمة " افضل الندم الى شئ فعلتة خير من أني اندم على خوفى الشديد لفعلة " فلا تخف و ضع كل ثقتك فى شخص المسيح البار و صدقنى انا فعلاااااااااااااا حاسس بيك من فضلك ابوس ايدك لا نفقد أملك و تمسك بطبيتك و جمالك و روحك الطيبة و اهم حاجة حافظ على صلاتك و علاقتك الشخصية مع المسيح و اوعي اوعي اوعي تقول ان كل الناس وحشين لا تهتم بالناس ( فقد فشل كل من حاول ارضاء الجميع ) السيد المسيح معااااااااااااااك و يدبر كل أمورك*​




*انا بشكرك سيدي الفاضل *​ 
*الفكره الي عايز اوضحها ان السيد المسيح لما تجسد علي الارض الناس اللي هو جاي علشانهم رفضوه وواحد من تلاميذه سلمه *​ 
*انا بقي *
*كل المسيحين رافضيني *
*زي ما اكون جاربا *
*حامل عدوي *
*مش فاهم *
*يوم ما اهلي عرفوا اني عابر طرادوني *
*وقالولي *
*احنا مش عايزين فضايح ولا تاكل من اكلنا *
*ولا تشرب من شربنا *
*مادام انتا كافر سيبنا في حالنا *
*ولا همني *
*كان ليا بيتي وتجارتي ومالي *
*عائله كامله مايعلم بيها الا ربنا *
*اتلمت عليا *
*واقنعوني ان احنا اهلك وسندك وفي ضهرك *
*سيب بيتك وهات فلوسك *
*وتعالي نطلع من المنطقه دي ونقعدك في مكان تاني تاخد راحتك فيه *
*وانا زي الاهبل اسيب بيتي واخد من الراجل الخلو *
*واسيب شغلي واخد من الراجل الخلو برضو *
*والم كل فلوسي *
*وحطيت عيشه علي ام الخير واديتلهم كل شئ *
*وفي الاخر *
*طردوني *
*اكنك بتهش كلب دخل حوش بيتك!!!!*
*عالم الله ولا همني *
*ولا فرق معايا شقي ازيد من 12 سنه طار في الهوا *
*ولا نزلت دمعه من عنيا *
*وقلت كله للخير *
*كله للصالح *
*وبطلت اتعامل مع الناس *
*مش معني ذلك ان الناس كلها وحشه *
*بس هيا الناس بتعاملك علي انك حاجه غريبه *
*كائن غريب *​ ​​​​


----------



## tamav maria (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ليس اختياراتنا الخاطئة تجلب لنا الالم والضيق فقط بل اختياراتنا الصحيحة ايضا تجلب لنا الضيق والاضطهاد  
*
*             اختيار اتباع يسوع المسيح هو اختيار الطريق الصعب والباب الضيق  
*
*             لا تفاجأ عندما ترى اقرب الناس يتحولون ضدك وآخرين لا تعرفهم ينصبوا لك الفخاخ   
*
*             برغم انهم يروا استقامتك وصلاحك ومحبتك لهم.لا يكفوا عن التكلم بالفظائع حولك*
*             يسببون لك الحزن وألم والهم والضيق برفضهم لك.*
*                      ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب
*​ 

*أيها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس .
  ها هو ابنك وائل اتي اليك بكل همومه و كل ضيقاته مستندا على وعدك الصادق الأمين (  تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الأحمال و أنا أريحكم ) 
يارب يسوع لا يوجد غيرك فى هذ الكون كله يستطيع أن يقدم له العون و يرفع  عنه الهم غيرك . أنت يارب الذى فديته بدمك و فعلت أعظم عمل للانسان تسطيع  أيضا أن ترفع عن صدره همه و تخفف عن كاهله حمله . 
و أنى أثق فى وعدك يارب الذى يعطى النفس رجاء ( للرب السيد عند الموت مخارج) . 
و أنت يارب لا يستحيل عليك شئ . 
- فأنت الذى أقمت لعازر من الموت بعد ما أنتن و مضى عليه فى القبر 4 أيام  إذن يارب تستطيع أن تخفف عنه كل الامه ومتاعبه 
- أنت يارب الذى انقذت دانيال من جب الاسود تستطيع أن تنقذ ابنك وائل من المخاوف و المخاطر التى تعترض حياته .
- انت يارب الذى أنقذت الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار تستطيع أن تنقذ ابنك وائل من أتون هذا العالم الملئ بالظلمة و الغش و الخداع .
ربى ها ابنك وائل بين يديك أسلمك أمره و حياته كلها . لا تخذله يارب و أريدك أن  تصنع معه آية مصاف القديسين و الشهداء الابرار*



*أيتها الفائق  قدّسها والدة الإله , يا سلوى المحزونين , و رجاء اليائسين , لا تعرضي عن  توسلاتنا  نحن غير المستحقين و أنظري بإشفاقٍ , يا أم الإله العليّ , إلى  ابنك وائل  وتوسلي إلى الإله أن يرأف به ويخلصه من كل شدة و حزن . آمين*​


----------



## geegoo (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اجابة سؤالك عند ربنا بس مش عند اي بني آدم ...
عارف لما قريت كلامك ... افتكرت مثل فلاحي ...
" ربنا بيبعت البرد علي أد الغطا "
اللي انت بتحكيه كان ممكن يكسر عضم ناس كتير 
بس ربنا عارف كويس قدراتك 
طيب ليه الطريقة دي ؟؟
زي ماقلتلك ... انت الوحيد اللي هتعرف الاجابة الصح في وقت ما .. 
بس ايماني و يقيني بيأكدلي انك هتشوف من ربنا خير و حب ما حلمتش بيهم بس كمل صبرك و اثبت في طريقك ...
صدقني انت افضل من كتير عندهم المسيح بسهولة و من صغرهم ... و تاركينه باستهتارهم و - عفوا - غباؤهم ...
اجمد يا وائل و هتلاقي آخر صبرك كل الخير بقوة اسم يسوع المسيح ..


----------



## kawasaki (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*امين يارب *
*كلامك ريحني اخي الفاضل *
*كله للخير *
*كله للخير*​


----------



## AdmanTios (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*أخي الغالي ........ سلام المسيح يملاء قلبك و عقلك

أبدء بإقتباس لشخصك الغالي " انا بقي كل المسيحين رافضيني 
زي ما اكون جاربا حامل عدوي مش فاهم "

و سيكون لنا جميعاً كل الشرف أن تعتبرنا إخواتك بصدق
و أعتقد بأن الجميع علي قناعة بشخصك و قلبك و عقلك
الصادق ....... فلتجُرب أخي الحبيب فلن تخسر صدقني .

أما عن مأساتُك فلا جدال عن أنها تجربة صعبة قد تهد
و تُضعف صبرك ... بالرغم من إيماني بقوة صبرك .. ..

لذا فلتعي هذه الكلمات جيداً أخي الغالي
فأنت شخص " مُختار " يختارك رب المجد كي ما يُصقل
إيمانك لأنك لن تتذوق حلاوة الإنتصار علي التجربة إلا
حينما الخوض فيها و الفوز عليها ... فتكون هذه التجارب
هي خلاصة عمليات الصقل للروح و القلب و العقل كي
ما يكون آهلاً للفوز بالنعيم الأبدي و الملكوت السمائي .

نعم أتفق قلباً و قالباً بصعوبة و مرارة التجربة و بخاصة
الحياتية منها لكن طعم حلاوة الفوز أطعم و أغلي بكثير .

ثق في أنك مُختار لهذه التجارب كأبن غالي علي شخص رب المجد
بل أزيد علي ذلك و أقول لشخصك الغالي " إفرح " لأن رب المجد
كحسب وعده لأحبائُه المُختارين بالنعمة " لَمْ تُصِبْكُمْ تَجْرِبَةٌ إِلاَّ بَشَرِيَّةٌ.
وَ لكِنَّ اللهَ  أَمِينٌ، الَّذِي لاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ، بَلْ  سَيَجْعَلُ
مَعَ التَّجْرِبَةِ أَيْضًا الْمَنْفَذَ، لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ  تَحْتَمِلُوا. "

ثق في الوعد أخي الغالي و سلام رب المجد الذي يفوق
كل عقل و كل تصور يملاء قلبك و يشمل عقلك و يُعينك
كي ما تتقوي علي هذه التجارب ............. مودتي
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مفيش غير وائل .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *الله يقطع وائل وسنين وائل *


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

*طيب ما " وائل " أسم حلو أهوه ....أية كوازاكى دى ؟
هو أنا لغاية دلوقتى مفهمتش المشكلة أية هنا ؟

*​


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يا كوزاكى عاوزة اقولك ان كل اللى انت بتمر بيه دى تجارب 
ودايما بسمع وبقرا ان التجارب دى بتحل لاشخاص بيحبوا ربنا جدا وكمان ربنا بيحبهم ومن محبته ليهم ولان ليهم مكانة خاصة عنده بيكون حابب انهم يكون اروع وانقى الببشر ومحبتهم وايمانهم يكون قوى فبيسمح احيانا بالتجارب دى علشان يعضدد ايمانك ويقويك واحنا كاولاد الله لازم نقبل التجارب دى بسماحة 
وصدقنى كلنا بنمر بمشاكل وضيقات وكل واحد على حسب قدرة تحمله ربنا شايفك تقدر تتحمل كده واكتر
انا واثقة جدا من محبة ربنا ليك وصدقنى لولا محبته ليك مكنتش مريت بكل التجارب دى
للان الانسان البعيد عن ربنا بيعيش متهنى فى حياته ولا بيقرب لربنا ولا بيصلى ولا حتى بيتالم لانه حد تقريبا ميت فاقد الحياة
انما الحى هو اللى بيشعر ويتالم ولان ربنا عاوزك احسن اولاده فبيدخلك فى التجارب دى علشان يختبر قوة ايمانك
اخى الغالى تقبل التجارب برضا ارجوك كى لا تضيع صليبك 

ارجوك يارب يا ملك السلام امنح اخونا وائل سلام ومحبة وفرح يغمر نفسه 
وتعزيه عن كل تجربة وكل الم مر بيهم أسنده يارب وقويه لكى يتحمل التجارب والضيقات 
عينه يارب وحافظ عليه من كل شر وكل مؤامرات الشرير
بشفاعتك يا عدرا يا ام النور وشفاعة كل القديسيين تكون معك اخى . آمين


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نصيحة من أخ لأخيه اقرأ رسالة عبرانيين الإصحاح *11*، وصلي وأنت تقرأ لكي يفتح الله ذهنك وتفهم الطريق الذي تسير فيه وتعرف حيل عدو الخير ومن اين يأتي السهم [ لأننا لا نجهل أفكاره ] (2كورنثوس 2: 11)، وانتبه لما قاله لارب عن كل من يُريد أن يتبعه فقد قال: [ حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني ] (متى 16: 24)، [ وقال للجميع أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي *فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني* ] (لوقا 9: 23)


 [ كل وصاياك أمانة زوراً يضطهدونني أعني ] (مزمور 119: 86)
 [ اذكروا الكلام الذي قلته لكم ليس عبد أعظم من سيده، *أن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم* وأن كانوا قد حفظوا كلامي فسيحفظون كلامكم ] (يوحنا 15: 20)
 [ باركوا على الذين يضطهدونكم، باركوا ولا تلعنوا ] (رومية 12: 14)
 [ *وجميع *الذين يريدون أن *يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح* يسوع *يُضطهدون *] (2تيموثاوس 3: 12)


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Kwasaki........!don't be disappointed and devil want you to be disappointed ....!don't let hem to disappoint you praying, fasting  more and more .....!ask God to give you a strength and comforter ,inner Josie in change of trouble.....!and wise ......be wise like serpent ....!and simple like a Dave don't trust any ......any body except Jesus Christ.......!before act a big design...1bray and fasting for three days ....!you will be day after day more strength .....!you will see I m trust in Jesus Christ who in you


----------



## kawasaki (24 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> نصيحة من أخ لأخيه اقرأ رسالة عبرانيين الإصحاح *11*، وصلي وأنت تقرأ لكي يفتح الله ذهنك وتفهم الطريق الذي تسير فيه وتعرف حيل عدو الخير ومن اين يأتي السهم [ لأننا لا نجهل أفكاره ] (2كورنثوس 2: 11)، وانتبه لما قاله لارب عن كل من يُريد أن يتبعه فقد قال: [ حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني ] (متى 16: 24)، [ وقال للجميع أن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي *فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني* ] (لوقا 9: 23)​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*حاضر ا/ ايمن*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> نصيحة من أخ لأخيه اقرأ رسالة عبرانيين الإصحاح *11*،​





kawasaki قال:


> *حاضر ا/ ايمن*​


*هو أية اللى حاضر يا أيمن ...!!!!!
المشكلة فين ؟؟
أنا مش شايف الا واحد ثائر حط كل اللى جواه على ورق
لكن مش قادر ألمس المشكلة حتى الآن 
أية هى ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 سبتمبر 2013)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Kwasaki........!don't be disappointed and devil want you to be disappointed ....!don't let hem to disappoint you praying, fasting more and more .....!ask God to give you a strength and comforter ,inner Josie in change of trouble.....!and wise ......be wise like serpent ....!and simple like a Dave don't trust any ......any body except Jesus Christ.......!before act a big design...1bray and fasting for three days ....!you will be day after day more strength .....!you will see I m trust in Jesus Christ who in you


 

*We thank God for everything that happens
.Pray for me *
* ask the Lord to save me
...Please *
*Regards*​


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو أية اللى حاضر يا أيمن ...!!!!!
> المشكلة فين ؟؟
> أنا مش شايف الا واحد ثائر حط كل اللى جواه على ورق
> لكن مش قادر ألمس المشكلة حتى الآن
> ...



المشكلة مش مسألة موقف وعبر، المشكلة كلها أن لماذا بعد كل التضحية والترك ومحبة الله ثابتة ومش في حاجة غلط في القلب لكي يشعر أن هناك تأديب عليها فيستحق كل ما يحدث، لكن السؤال من خلال الكلام ليه الاضطهاد مستمر وليه الألم والتعب ده كله، وليه مش في هدوء وراحة ولو قليلاً، فالمشكلة أن الاضهاد بيزيد ولا يوجد راحة في الأرض يشعرها الإنسان والتي كان ممكن أن يتخيلها أنها ستأتي عليه يوماً ما، لأن الإنسان ممكن يكون فايت عليه أن الرب نفسه قال أن كل من سيتبعه سيتعب ويخسر في الأرض كتير ومش هايلاقي راحة في هذا العالم إلا لو قليلاً جداً، لكن الناس لن تتركه ولا حتى الشيطان نفسه، فكل شيء سيئول للتعب فأنا بوجهه فقط ليتعرف على الإيمان الحقيقي الحي الذي يسند نفسه ليستطيع أن يواجه كل هذه المشكلات والاضطهادات التي سيجدها في الطريق، هذه هي المشكلة باختصار شديد...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> المشكلة مش مسألة موقف وعبر، المشكلة كلها أن لماذا بعد كل التضحية والترك ومحبة الله ثابتة ومش في حاجة غلط في القلب لكي يشعر أن هناك تأديب عليها فيستحق كل ما يحدث،
> ​


*لأ ...كدة يبقى نظام أنا دفعت التمن هات البضاعة ..
أسمح لى يعنى يا أيمن 
لازم يعرف أنه هيفضل يدفع التمن لآخر عمره 
دى حقيقة ولازم يواجهها ....
لو أنكرها هيعيش أزاى ؟ وألا هيكمل عيشته **أزاى أصلا ؟
كل ما واحد يشتمنا والا يعمل حركات نُص كُم 
نجرى على ربنا ؟!!!
أحنا نفوض الأمر لله ..أى نعم ...لكن لازم نكون أقوياء
والقوة مش بالنصوص القوة فى الثقة بالنفس 
أنا عن نفسى لو واحد شتمنى لمجرد أنى كنت مُسلم
هقلع اللى فى رجلى وأنسله على دماغه ودماغ اللى جابوه واللى يتشدد له 
لو حد نصب عليا ...هجيبه من قفا أمه 
لو عايز تتسامح ...يبقى لازم تكون قوى وقد التسامح 
التسامح مش نص ...لازم تبقى قده 
هتتأثر وتزعل وتنطوى وتشعر بالأضطهاد ...
يبقى نصيحة منى تاخد حقك أول بأول ومتفرطش فيه 
*​


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...كدة يبقى نظام أنا دفعت التمن هات البضاعة ..
> أسمح لى يعنى يا أيمن
> لازم يعرف أنه هيفضل يدفع التمن لآخر عمره
> دى حقيقة ولازم يواجهها ....
> ...



سلام لشخصك الحلو، الموضوع مش نص والا غيره، كلمة الله لو دخل لها الإنسان بقلبه لها سلطان ان تُعطيه قوة، الكتاب المقدس مش نصوص جامده بل حياة تسليم، والوصية لها قوتها الخاصة، لأن الله لم يقصد أن يُعطينا كتاب أنزل بحبر على ورق، بل كلمة حيه تنقي القلب وتُشفي النفس وتوضح مقاصده في حياتنا وكيف نسير في الطريق، فانا حينما اكتب نصوص لا اقصد أن اثبت بنص، لكن أوصل خبرة حياة مقدمة من الله لنا، لذلك أهمية دراسة كلمة الله للنفس هي السند والقوة التي تأتي من خلالها للإنسان مع التعليم وضبط النفس بروح النعمة، وهي ليست قوة سحرية بل تحتاج لإيمان حي وبذل الذات، فالكلمة تعليم لضبط الحياة، لكن بدون الكلمة من أين نفهم مقاصد الله في حياتنا وكيف نسير في الطريق الذي دُعينا إليه، وكيف تستقيم حياتنا، لازم الإنسان يتعب ويدرس ويبذل نفسه بروح الطاعة للوصية، لأن هذا اسمه تجاوب مع عمل الله في قلبي، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*ما هو دة اللى قصدته هنا *​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> والقوة مش بالنصوص القوة فى الثقة بالنفس
> 
> *​


*معلش يا أيمن مبعرفش أعبر بروحانيات اللى زى دى *​


aymonded قال:


> كلمة الله لو دخل لها الإنسان بقلبه *لها سلطان *ان *تُعطيه قوة، *
> لذلك أهمية دراسة كلمة الله للنفس *هي السند والقوة ا*لتي تأتي من خلالها للإنسان مع التعليم* وضبط النفس بروح النعمة،*
> ​



*خلى واحد فى الروحانيات وواحد بيتزرز
نكمل بعض
ياللا كُن مُعافى *

:flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما هو دة اللى قصدته هنا *
> 
> *والقوة مش بالنصوص القوة فى الثقة بالنفس
> 
> ...



ولا يهمك يا جميل، احنا كلنا بنكمل بعض، ومحتاجين لبعض والله قصد أن لا يكون كلنا معلمين ولا كلنا وعاظ ولا كلنا متأملين، فكل واحد له مكانته وعمله علشان نكون محتاجين لبعض وكل واحد يكون للآخر سند ومعونة ومكمل له.. اقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك المحبوب، النعمة تكون معك
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هايجيلك رد من استاذ ايليا


----------



## aalyhabib (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*عزيزي ساكي حبيت أرد علي كل سؤال سألته ... طبعا من وجه تظري *​

*اشمعني انا عن دون الناس اللي بيحصلي كدا ... هو مفيش غيري*
*مفيش الا انا بس اللي اشيل كل شويه الطين فوق دماغي ؟؟؟*​ 
*أيوه ياساكي مفيش غيرك .. هوه عايز يجربك ويمتحنك ... ويشوف أنت متمسك بيه ولا لأ ؟؟ مكتوب .. " من يحبه الرب يجربه "*​ 
*انتا مش قلت طوبا للرجل الذي لم يجلس في مجلس المستهزئين وفي ماشوره المنافقين لم يقف؟؟؟*
*طب انا لابعرف منافقين ولا مستهزئين*​ 
*فيه ملحدين لا يجلسوا في مجالس المستهزئين أو المنافقين بدواعي أخلاقيه وليست دينيه.*​ 
*انتا بتعذبني يعني ولا عايز تعمل فيا ايه ؟؟؟*​ 
*لا ياحبيبي هوه بيجربك بس ..*​ 
*ما في كل صلاه بقولك بلاش انا تمتحني .بلاش انا تجربني ....انا بلاش*​ 
*ليه هوه أنت ضعيف ولا مش مذاكر !! أنت بتتحد مع ربنا في أكل جسده وشرب دمه .. إزاي تبقي ضعيف !!*​ 
*لكنه يفرح بخاطيء واحد يأتي إليه بعد السقوط والتوبه أكثر من 99 لايحتاجون إلي توبه.*​ 
*بتخلي ولادك يبهدلوني ليه ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*ومين قالك أنهم ولاده ... ولاد ربنا مايبهدلوش حد .. ومش كل من قال يارب ... يارب ... يبقي أبن ربنا ..*​ 
*واشمعني انا بالذات ؟؟؟ هو مفيش في مصر غيري؟**مفيش حد الا انا ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*هوه حر .. هوه ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب .. يعمل ويجرب اللي عايزه وله حكمته في ذلك .. ولمصلحتك صدقني .. *
*وبعدين بلاش تذمر وعناد ... خللي التذمر ده معانا مش معاه.*​ 
*ما انا ماشي زي ما انتا عايز . مفوتلكش صلاه. بسهرلك طول الليل اعملك قربان ؟؟*​ 
*وده هاتاخد عنه أجر كبير ... مفيش حاجه بدون أجر عند ربنا ...*​ 
*مكتوب بما معناه : و من أعطي كأس ماء بأسمي فله أجر في دخول ملكوت السموات*​ 
*ما انتا اخدت امي واختي مني ومفتحتش بقي .. خت اللي ابويا ادهاوني ومفتحتش بوقي برضه !!!*​ 
*مين اللي أعطاك الأسره ؟؟؟ ومين اللي أعطي والدك اللي عطاهولك !! مش ربنا ... طيب هوه أخد اللي أعطاه .. *
*بس أكيد أعطي بدلا منه ... أضعاف .. أضعاف ..*
*... أشكره .. أحمده ... أتمسك بيه .. زي ماهوه متمسك بيك.*​ 
*الله عندما يجرح " أخوات يوسف خدو قميصه ورموه وباعوه "*​ 
*فأن يداه تعصبان " جعل يوسف وزيرا علي خزائن مصر "*​ 
*مش عيالك قشطوني ؟؟ وسيبتني وخلتهم ياخدوا كل حاجه مني ؟ مش خلتهم يرموني في الشارع ؟؟ **فتحت بوقي ؟؟؟*​ 
*يا ساكي ... ماينفعش تقول ع اللي ظلموك أنهم عيال ربنا .. ده أتهام باطل .. ولاد ربنا مايظلموش حد أبداا .. *
*نحن لا نستطيع فحص القلوب والكلي **حتي نقول هؤلاء ولاد ربنا وهؤلاء ولاد كذا.. *
*وبعدين هوه عوضك ولا سابك مرمي في الشارع !*​ 
*ما انا قاعد كافي خيري شري وقافل بوقي وراضي وساكت** .*​ 
*لأ .. وتحمده كمان ... مش بنقوله ... نشكرك علي كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفي كل حال ... ولا هوه كلام وبس ياعم ساكي.*​ 
*الله يقطع وائل وسنين وائل*​ 
*سعيد صالح في مدرسه المشاغبين يتذمر ويتذمر ويتذمر*​ 
*ما انا بقالي اكتر من سنه وانا راكب المواصلات ابص علي الصليب اللي فوق كنيستك واقولك يارب اصلح حالي*​ 
*سوف يستجيب في الوقت المناسب ... بس عايزك كده دلوقتي ياسيدي*​ 
*بتوضبني يعني ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟ لا انتا عايز تموتني ولا عايز تبعد عيالك عني*​ 
*تذمر بدرجه أمتياز*​ 
*طب اروح لمين ؟؟؟*​ 
*مفيش غير طريق واحد .. أنت عارفه ومجربه*​ 
*الراجل روحتله البيت اعمله خدمه .. لعن سلسفين اللي جابوني وشتمني بامي .. لمجرد اني كنت مسلم*​ 
*مكتوب : كونوا حكماء كالحيات وودعاء كالحمام ..*​ 
*انا مش عارف يارب انتا سايبني ليه*​ 
*ربنا لا يترك ولا ينسي أولاده ومكتوب : إذا نسيت الأم رضيعها فلن أنساكم ... وحتي شعور رؤسكم محصاه عندي ...*
*وكتبت أسماؤكم علي كفه يدي حتي لا أنساكم .. فيه إيه أكتر من كده!!*​ 
*بتمسكك بالمسيح وإرادتك الصالحه القويه ... أنت أقوي من كل ماذكرت من أحداث .. هذا عن دون مجامله*​ 

*الرب معك ... يحفظك ويعضدك ويقويك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*حبيبى ....... بقدر ثقتك في مسيحك بقدر ما ستستريح في مواجهة اى موقف .....

الرب يسوع قال: اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ (مت  7 :  7) 
ولم يقل "طالبوا" ........
أنت ممكن تطلب .... ولا يعطيك .... لأن ما تطلبه ليس لصالحك .... 
لكن لا تطالبه ...... لأن الرب ليس من صفاته أنه مجرد ملبى للطلبات أيا كانت ....*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*الواحد فى وقت محنته مش بيشوف ايد ربنا*
*لكن صدقنى ربنا احن واحد عليك*
*فى وقت المحنه بنقول لربنا انه سايبنا لكن هو مش سايبنا لكن بيدبرلنا الاحسن*
*اخى ربنا يصلح الامور ويسندك ويقويك ويفرحك وتحقق كل احلامك*

*فى قصه بتقول ان فى واحد كان على مركب والمركب غرقت وهو عاش لفتره فى جزيره بعيده لوحده بدون اى شيء بعد كام يوم قدر يعمل لنفسه كوخ بسيط يعيش فيه وفى مره جمع اكل ووضعه على نار علشان يستوى وبعد مارجع لقى ان النار حرقت الكوخ قعد يبكى ويلوم ربنا ونام من الزعل والبكاء وصحى على صوت سفينه تانيه جايه تنقذه ولما سالهم ازاى عرفوا مكانه قالوا لما شافوا ان شكوا ان حد محتاج للمساعده يعنى هو شاف ان ربنا حرق الكوخ بتاعه اللى يملكه بس ربنا كان قاصد يبعتله انقاذ القصه ممكن تكون خياليه بس ليها معنى------احنا مش بنشوف غير بعنينا المحدوده لكن عين ربنا ابعد واعمق*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ابنى  وصديقى العزيز/ كوزكى
اولا اقول لك هدى اعصابك شوية طول ما انت منفعل رايح تغلط كتير اوى
قد اكون انا مثلك بمر بظروف صعبة جدا وبتكلم مع ربنا كتير واقولوا على حالى
وظروفى الصعبة
بس ربنا مش ممكن اقولوا انت عايز ايه
تصور انك امام وزير او ررئيس جمهورية اكيد رايح تكلمه بكل ذوق
ما بالك بربنا
كوزوكى
احنا اخدنا قرار صعب جدا جدا وعلينا ان نتحمل نتيجة هذا القرار
متوقعين مصاعب ومصائب اكثر من ذلك بكثير
كوزوكى 
لو تعلم المنطقة التى انا اعيش فيها عصبية وقبلية وقتل وارهاب
لو علم هؤلاء اننى امنت بيسوع المسيح تبقى مصيبة كبيرة حدثت فى المدينة كلها
اهدى شوية وكلم ربنا باحترام وتقدير طريقى كلامك فيها ظلم كبير
رغم كل ذلك هو يحبك جدا
الرب يحفظك


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*اخى الغالى أتمنى تكون دلوقتى افضل 
خلى ثقتك فى ربنا اكتر من كده وخلى عندك ايمان ان لكل شىء وقته 
عاتب ربنا زى ما تحب هو قابل منك ده بس اوعى تسيب ايده وخليك معاه 
اخواتى كفوا ووفوا الحقيقه والكل بيصلى لأجلك وبيهتم بيك وبالسؤال عنك
علشان تعرف اهو ان ربنا برضه عنده ولاد كويسين 
ربنا معاك ونتمنى دايماا نطمن عليك ..*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

العائله اللي نصبت عليك وانت رجل طول بعرض 
وتشتغل من 12 سنه ماهي بسنوات قليله وعمرك مو صغير .
. لما اهلك طردوك ارتميت عند
 اول من مد يده لك وانخدعت فيهم ل سببين عدم ثقتك بنفسك 
انك تقدر تكمل حياتك من غير اهلك ثانيا بسبب طيبتك ووثوقك 
بناس يا دوب لسه متعرف عليهم وسلمتهم تحويشت عمرك وحلك وحلال 
معلش واحد زيك عندك تجارتك وشغلك حتى بعد طرد اهله له
 شو يبغي في باقي البشر؟ ايش اللي خلاك ترتمي عليهم؟
 وانت مكتفي عندك بيت وفلوس وشغل؟ 
ده اسمه ايه!؟ 



			الراجل روحتله البيت اعمله خدمه 
خدمه ياعالم 
انا اللي هاخدمه ...
لعن سلسفين اللي جابوني وشتمني بامي 
لمجرد اني كنت مسلم 
زي ما يكون محدش كان مسلم الا انا ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

؟؟

ينقصك  ذكاء الاجتماعي
رجل ورحت تقدم له خدمه  ماله داعي تعلمه قصة 
حياتك امتى تقوله؟ بعد ما تتعرف عليه حبتين زياده وتعرف
 طريقة تفكيره هذا اذا مصر تعلمه 
قصة حياتك
اما انه شتمك مجرد ماعرف ماضيك هنا ردة فعل اي انسان عصبي 
هو ان يبادله او اذا كان هادئ يتركه ..بعد شوي لازم تفكر في
 ردة فعله ليش عاملك كذا؟ اكيد مش من فراغ اكيد تعرض 
لموقف كرهه فيه مسلمين اكيد تأذى من مسلم اكيد حد
 قال عنه شي وصدقه وقرر يتعامل كذا هنا المفروض تنزل
لمستواه تاخذه على قد عقله وترسل له مسج تعاتب فيه 
خفيف وتذكره ان مالك ذنب وانك سرت زيك زيه او تاني 
يوم تروح له وتعلمه اشلون المسيح يقبل اللي يجونه وكذا.. 
راح تخجله.. لو هو طبيعي يعتذر لك بالقول او بالافعال 
لو مصر تكون جربت وسويت الي عليك.. هنا الله يكون راضي عنك 
وعن تصرفك وتكون علمت باصلك ولازم تعرف ان الكون له 
قوانين تمشي على الكل مو مهم اصلك فصلك دينك مستواك 
وكل يوم نقابل بشر مختلفين اجتماعيا دينيا اقتصاديا انت 
ك بني ادم لازم يكون عندك شوية ذكاء اجتماعي يخليك 
تستوعب كل ناس في نقاط المتفق عليها مافي انسان
 ما تقدر تكسبه في دنيا بس كل شي له اسلوب 
وطريقه معينه تكسبه بها.. البكاء والتشكي ماينفع

تذكر
الله نتكل عليه ما نتواكل
​*


----------

